# How many use FB for their farm?



## Southern by choice (Dec 13, 2013)

We have had many customers and people we've helped along the way request we have a FB page(?) for the farm. Are any of you using this and is it worth it?

We have lots of calls from people or referrals that sometimes are just asking simple things like "how long does a molt last?"" Why aren't my chickens laying?"  
Sometimes it is "when are you going to have more kids?" 

We try to do a lot of outreach stuff and promote small farming... offering things like how to do hoof trimming, goat care, egg care, candling, grading, and processing your poultry. We want to do more eventually... especially soapmaking.

I would love to have a "Boast Post" too! Where we can display others (with their ok of course) accomplishments or new additions buildings, whatever... 
We have many people that will send us a pic of their new pig or cow or a project completed. We want to promote small farming and not just our farm, as well as help others network. We have had people come from 2 hours away- one way for ducks... because there are none in their region...  so as they breed it would be great to say so and so has ducks! ... anyway you all get the point. 

I stink at updating my website... it is kinda a pain really so I do not do it often. Would FB be a good idea? Apparently that is easier.

Pros and cons please.


----------



## Livestock lover (Dec 13, 2013)

I use a blog.


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2013)

You should check out @Roll farms facebook page if you haven't already, she does a great job at promoting her farm on FB.

Facebook is a much more interactive format than a website to promote what you want to accomplish imho.


----------



## Livestock lover (Dec 14, 2013)

Hmm...


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a farm fb page and I really like using it. Its much easier to update than my website or blog and its allows me to connect with customers and other local farmers in a much more personal way. Plus people are always on fb anyway. It means they can keep up with your farm without having to go look up your page. Your information is right there where they were anyway.

I get people looking up my fb page and "like"ing it after every show I attend and it makes me feel like I've done a good job presenting my farm and products.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you all. 
I don't do FB so this would be new to me....  the FB pages I have looked at are so cool!


----------



## Livestock lover (Dec 14, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> Thank you all.
> I don't do FB so this would be new to me....  the FB pages I have looked at are so cool!


Same.


----------



## elevan (Dec 14, 2013)

You can make your FB page as simple or as complicated as you want.  Take mine for example - whenever someone goes there for the first time they're directed to a "Welcome" page.  Not every FB page has that or even needs that...I just like the way it adds to the feel of my page.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks, I like the idea of a welcome page.
I just checked yours out Em...  so impressive of all that you do.
I don't want to be 20 years younger... just want the energy I had 20 years ago. LOL


----------



## elevan (Dec 14, 2013)

I use a site called pagemodo.com to build my Welcome page.  They have several paid services but I just use the free service which puts them on the bottom of my page but that's fine with me.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2013)

ok I have to figure out how to even do FB...


----------



## Azriel (Dec 14, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> ok I have to figure out how to even do FB...


 
HaHa, that's my problem also. I hate FB but part of it is I don't have a clue of how to use it and my computer is so old it locks up almost every time I try to get on and I have to shut down.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## boykin2010 (Dec 15, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ewe-Crazy-Farms/261483567300570

Here is my page.  Nothing too fancy, but it does the job.  I sell a lot through facebook, more than my actually website at times


----------



## Southdown (Dec 15, 2013)

I like FB because it's free.


----------



## Banriona (Dec 15, 2013)

Roving Jacobs said:


> I have a farm fb page and I really like using it. Its much easier to update than my website or blog and its allows me to connect with customers and other local farmers in a much more personal way. Plus people are always on fb anyway. It means they can keep up with your farm without having to go look up your page. Your information is right there where they were anyway.
> 
> I get people looking up my fb page and "like"ing it after every show I attend and it makes me feel like I've done a good job presenting my farm and products.



Agreed!!  I don't have a farm yet so it's a moot point for me.  As a purchaser and a future farmer it's easier for me to keep up with all the small farms I talk to on FB than to keep checking in on their individual websites.  I think a FB with a link to your webpage is the perfect combination.  Pinterest is a great and easy promotion tool too.  Excellent way to increase your web presence with little to no extra typing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2013)




----------

